# 1994 Ford 1720 4x4



## Whaler85 (Mar 22, 2015)

I have a 1994 Ford 1720 4x4 tractor. I have a seal leaking on the front next to my wheel, not sure of the steps to remove and repair seal. any help or pictures would be of great help. Thanks


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Whaler,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

I recommend that you obtain a shop/repair/service manual for you tractor. They generally run in the $35-$40 range. Ebay usually has a good selection. Tractor supply stores should have them and tractor parts stores often carry these manuals. You can also get CD/DVD copies of the factory service manuals, which generally provide greater detail. Print out the pages you need. 

I've attached 3 parts diagrams of your tractor's front axle. There's a number of seals that might be the source of your leak. A manual will guide you thru the repair.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Moved from original location to the brand specific place it belongs.


----------

